# Come walk with us . . . working on recalls at Whalen Lake Dog Park



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That was lovely. I definitely need to come join you on your walk.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice video. Your dogs seem so relaxed and happy.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you. We use the dog park for off-leash walking. When we get there they can run and sniff and explore, then I say "lets go for a walk" and they seem to know they have to stay with me. Thats when I work on recalls. This particular video was taken on a very warm day and they were so tired. Sweet times : )


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Great new vids (including the puppy one). Your dogs are so pretty<:


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you. Everyone here has such beautiful dogs. I couldn't imagine life without a Golden. So joyful : )


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marty's Mom*

Marty's Mom

Your dogs are just beautiful and can you come over and teach my two?


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

awe thank you Karen. you know what you're doin', I'm just like a mother duck with her ducklings . . . I pay close attention to them, quack a bit, and reign them in when I have to : )


----------

